# The gum disease GINNNNGIVITIS!



## Dirty Rig (Oct 23, 2008)

Or that's what I'm assuming it is. The gum area around my teeth bleed a few times a day, and my toothbrush is usually about 50% blood after I'm done brushing. My teeth look fine, so I'm assuming it's gingivitis. I used to brush once a day, but now I brush twice and soak my mouth in whatever mouthwash I can find.

Given the fact that I'm broke and on the road, a dentist is pretty much out of the question. Anyone know any home-remedies, or ways to cut this shit back? My gums don't hurt or anything, but the bleeding is starting to become a pain in the ass.


----------



## ReturnTrip (Oct 23, 2008)

http://www.health911.com/remedies/rem_ging.htm
see if this link helps 


my buddy started getting that shit too

good luck


----------



## Ravie (Oct 26, 2008)

Hmmm i'm not sure if you should take my advise, but if i were in your situation i would gargle peroxide once a day. tastes like shit but its completely safe. Alot of mouth washes put peroxide to prevent gingivitis.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 27, 2008)

yep yep you got the sickness. but you can maintain it with reg. brushing and use MOUTHWASH... it's not just for when the liquor stores are closed on sunday, it actually works!

mine got realyl bad but i just brushed more and made sure to use mothwash daily


----------



## Double-A (Nov 8, 2008)

gingivitis can be bad shit, but you probably caught it semi-early. make sure that when you brush, you massage you gums with your brush to stimulate gum regrowth around your teeth. also, try not to sleep with your mouth open, dry mouth plays a big part in it too. go to wal-mart and lift biotene toothpaste, it doesn't foam like regular paste, but you'll have better looking gums in about a week.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Nov 8, 2008)

Awesome! Just what I needed to hear. Thanks!


----------



## Double-A (Nov 9, 2008)

no problem. prior to my last visit to the dentist, i had been 13. i am now 19 and really hate that i waited that long to go back. now i'm stuck with gums that will more than likely never get back to normal, and teeth that could be in better shape. that's what fear of dentists can do to ya i guess. 
p.s.
somethin 'bout the fire water- it never helps gums or teeth. my dentist said that my drinking habits more than likely had something to do with my quick digression.


----------



## Tailz (Nov 9, 2008)

Double-A said:


> no problem. prior to my last visit to the dentist, i had been 13. i am now 19 and really hate that i waited that long to go back. now i'm stuck with gums that will more than likely never get back to normal, and teeth that could be in better shape. that's what fear of dentists can do to ya i guess.
> p.s.
> somethin 'bout the fire water- it never helps gums or teeth. my dentist said that my drinking habits more than likely had something to do with my quick digression.



i used to drink pure grain all the time and i got the same response for my degenerative gums. but the massaging of the gums helps, mine are pretty much fine now. hahah, i fuckin hate dentists, i refuse to go... just read books on modern and eastern medicinal practices.


----------



## Double-A (Nov 9, 2008)

godamn right. i've never had good visits. the last dentist i had smelled like a hangover. then he proceeded to drill...


----------



## Tailz (Nov 9, 2008)

hah, fuuuuck that! if im gonna be at the dentist and i smell booze, it had better be me.


----------



## streetrat (Nov 10, 2008)

my gums are pretty shitty.
it runs in my family though as far as i know
iv always brushed twice a day, assuming i have that option, and used mouthwash...
my gums still bleed : [


----------



## Tailz (Nov 10, 2008)

that sucks, i think theres a special toothpaste you can get, id seriously steal it tho... its like 15 bucks!


----------



## streetrat (Nov 10, 2008)

who the fuck would pay 15 dollars for toothpaste?!
x_x


----------



## Tailz (Nov 10, 2008)

streetrat said:


> who the fuck would pay 15 dollars for toothpaste?!
> x_x



well, that why you bring your own discount haha. its always 100% off the regular price


----------



## dVEC (Dec 1, 2008)

Use Listerine, NOT Scope or other shit. The listo has thyme and eucalyptus oils which are real good for oral health, plus other stuff to fight the inflammation and infection. Scope is basically just flavored vodka.

Lots of spicy foods and "good" omega-3 fats will help fight the inflammation really well. Try to avoid trans/hydrogenated fats which aggravate inflammation.

Oral health has huge effects on the whole body - it's the number one route of systemic infections. Women with gingivitis are significantly more likely to have premature babies, and there's a really strong link to cardiovascular health and heart attacks, as well (because of the inflammation involved). Most anthropologists now agree that oral disease was the number one cause of death among pre-civilized humans. How's that for some shit?


----------



## Kobet Pahana (Dec 9, 2008)

one thing that worked for a friend when he had it forever was picking oregon grape root, breaking it to a sharp point and using it as a toothpick, he said it worked pretty much right away


----------



## snor (Dec 9, 2008)

Whatever you do don't use alcoholic mouthwashes (like listerine), use biotene and a few others (there expensive, but small and easy to steel). The alcohol can actually deteriorate your gums. I've spit out mini chunks of my gums before. Also get a toothbrush with really soft brissels. I've had Gingi for about 6 years now, my teeth be much better now cause a little "TLC".


----------



## marc (Dec 9, 2008)

i need to get some of that special toothpaste and mouthwash. my gums are so fucked up i can barely eat.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Dec 10, 2008)

snor said:


> Whatever you do don't use alcoholic mouthwashes (like listerine)



Isn't listerine advertised to kill/prevent/aid gingivitus?

Not debating you, just lookin' for clarification.


----------



## snor (Dec 12, 2008)

With certain gum diseases, your gums are super sensative. Alcohol can eventually erode your gums... if you have the problem, you'll know when you rinse your mouth.... It's painful


----------



## dVEC (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah alcohol does kill your cells as it's killing bacterial ones. Good point to bring up.


----------



## Double-A (Dec 13, 2008)

and with those soft ass bristles, remember, massage them gums! you have to get your blood flowin' to stimulate gum growth. it also helps,not medically, but for your sake, to stay away from highly acidic foods and sharp foods (chips n shit) for the first week or two while you're doing this. getting a chip stuck in your gums or having them all cut up sucks when you're tryig to fix them. i wasn't able to eat an apple without cutting it up for a couple of years cause it would pull on my gums and make 'em bleed.


----------



## Ravie (Mar 20, 2009)

owie. for the first time in my life i'm having mouth problems and its this shit. my gums are all swollen in one spot. arg.


----------



## raccoon42 (Mar 25, 2009)

this simple formula works with most cases
1oz oregon grape rt.(golden seal work better if you can get it)
1oz myrrh gum
1 pint water
decoct-simmer never boil-for one hour
bottle and gargle and spit every half hour till FOUR DAYS AFTER APPARENT INFECTION HAS PASSED. as with most infections if you don't kill it completely it can come back with a vengeance and some resistance to whatever you fought it with.
also be sure to floss daily as that's where half your bacteria live.(thats the kicker)
chewing on oregon grape rt works as well but be sure to keep chewing it throughout the days all day till some time after apparent infection has gone.
and as always with most natural healing 
drink plenty of water
eat an alkaline diet
and avoid alcohol, processed sugars, deep fried and white flower products and anything on the box you can't pronounce.
be well green.


----------



## raccoon42 (Mar 31, 2009)

this is the remedy I usually give to people or closest thing to depending on what I have available.
fallowed diligently it will handle most acute gingivitis and/or gum problems as well as
gum related tooth pain.
1 part myrrh gum-by volume-
1 part oregon grape rt.-golden seal works better if you can get it-
5 parts water
or if your the ghetto type
1 small handfull myrhh
1 small handfull oregon grape rt.
1 pint water
decoct for 1.5 hours with a lid in a non aluminum pot
that means simmer it, not a boil.
decant into container and cap.
carry it with you, rinse and gargle every hour.
floss daily-this is the kicker- as well as brush and maintain good oral hygiene.
avoid alcohol, white flour and white sugar products and generally keep the diet alkaline
and simple or in other words eat the way you probably know you should anyway.
drink water and finally avoid most commercial tooth pastes.
continue treatment until FOUR DAYS AFTER the apparent symptoms have subsided.
if you are usually using goldenseal be sure to keep yourself well hydrated
goldenseal in a dehydrated person can clog up your lymphatic system. 
other remedy's that are handy for gum problems
oregon grape route on it's own chewed
you'll need to chew it all day
for a week or so. 
good for your liver & digestion among other things.

tea tree
the traveler's friend
good for cankers and sore teeth in a pinch

clove 
for the mouth it's similar to tea tree in effect
but more numbing.

as a random point of interest
myrrh can temporarily increase white blood cell count 4x
myrhh and goldenseal together double eachothers effectiveness 

good luck


----------



## wartomods (Mar 31, 2009)

drink some gin to sterelize it (ehehe) , continue to brush your teeths but carefully to not damage the gum, let it heal with time.


----------



## Ravie (Mar 31, 2009)

ugh. i'm going to be 30 with like 5 missing teeth. i can see it already. damn. ive been brushing more and it's getting better but my teeth are getting more sensitive now. the wind blows and a cavity hurts.


----------



## wokofshame (Apr 1, 2009)

in portland at least, i know there is a program to get dental care to the homeless for free/very cheap. or just go to a state with a good free state healthcare program that includes dental, TN? maybe. anway dental schools will often do stuff cheap 2, check at drop-ins, etc to find where you cn get the free care.


----------



## rickoct09 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello,

This is the most common cause for bleeding problems of gums. The initial stage of gum 

disease is known as gingivitis in which gums become swollen and tender. Bleeding gums 

can be extremely discomforting physically and mentally. If gum disease is not treated 

initially, it progresses to Periodontists and finally tooth loss. So you should consult to a 

dental specialist for better treatment.


----------



## RenegadeGypsy (Oct 7, 2009)

no drinks the caffeine...that shit will make it worse


----------



## ashley (Oct 12, 2009)

Ew, I'm pretty sure I have this. Everytime I brush my teeth they bleed. It's been getting worse >:[


----------



## finn (Oct 12, 2009)

ashley said:


> Ew, I'm pretty sure I have this. Everytime I brush my teeth they bleed. It's been getting worse >:[



What have you been eating recently? I just want to make sure this isn't a vitamin/nutrient deficiency. Been getting your vitamin C?


----------



## Angela (Oct 13, 2009)

finn said:


> What have you been eating recently? I just want to make sure this isn't a vitamin/nutrient deficiency. Been getting your vitamin C?



Listen to Finn! If you haven't been getting enough vitamin C lately then definitely try to get hold of some since scurvy can aggravate this kind of problem badly. But there's lot's of other reasons that your gums can go to hell that have nothing to do with vitamin C. Several metabolic disorders including diabetes will also cause a nasty gum problem and major tooth decay. Also just plain old not brushing the teeth will cause problems for lots of folks. 
I use a brand of toothpaste called sensodyne combined with some prescription mouthwash that was prescribed to me after a clinic and it seems to be working great to keep my teeth and gums healthy after I lost a few teeth. The toothpaste can be found at any supermarket and the mouthwash can be prescribed by any dentist, it's the same kind they prescribe after an extraction.


----------



## sprout (Oct 13, 2009)

Anyone know of any clinics/free services/awesome dentists that will help with dental problems?


----------



## Angela (Oct 13, 2009)

sprout said:


> Anyone know of any clinics/free services/awesome dentists that will help with dental problems?



On the west coast Outside In up in Portland OR will connect you with someone and on the east coast Remote Area Medical Clinics will fix your teeth up. Anywhere in between I suggest you get yourself to a coast.


----------



## littleRabbit (Oct 16, 2009)

um there's Arbor Free Clinic at the VA Hospital in Menlo Park, CA does dental stuff. I honestly don't know to what extent though - only person I know who's been there just had them yank a tooth out


----------



## Hottboxx (Dec 10, 2009)

my gingevitous is getting horrible as well...been about 3 monthes since i picked up a toothbrush...i think mass amounts of booze will make it go away:cheers:


----------



## angelenesdreams (Dec 12, 2009)

if anyone uses Dr. Bronner's soap, use the tea tree one for brushing your teeth. i thought it would be nasty-tasting, but only use like one or two drops, and it's very tolerable. =)

i use the tea tree soap for everything, because tea tree inhibits bacteria growth. it's also great for washing dreadlocks and keeping mold away if your 'locks are often damp or wet. a small amount under the arms also is good for odor-control, so i just read. i haven't tried this yet.


----------

